# Howland knocked a couple teeth out!



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

No matter how well I bunker down, a few people always manage to get through.

But Gerry hits below the belt and comes up for an UPPERCUT!

Look at that selection! MY FIRST ESG!

Look at all those water pillows!

Look at that lighter and mints!

Look at that GIGANTIC RICE KRISPY TREAT!!! it's gotta weigh a couple pounds!!

Gerry, your a dirty fighter! you know that my soft spot is my gut AND you hit my sweet tooth!

but you forgot one thing.... I have a "Sensei Cookie Master" who watches my back.

Live in fear buddy. Cause the PAIN is comin!!!

:mrcool:


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy smokes nice hit!!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice hit, I thought the rice krispy treats were some new type of humidification thing...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

dude that is awesome!!! the smokes are great but the tag along freebies make it even better!!!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gerry has quite an upper cut-Yikes


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats a SOLID hit! I hope you recover....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that there is a site for sore Eyes--way to go Gerry--damn that's a fine looking Crispy Treat!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Gerry doesn't play.

Sweet hit!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice one gerry ! mega hit ! and nice krispy treat, is that fruity pebbles in there


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm tellin you, the pic doesn't do it justice. when people say "the camera adds a couple of pounds" that's BS, cause it TAKES AWAY a couple of pounds from that rice krispy treat.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Gerry always hits hard! The rice krispie treat is a nice add-on!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

What a bomb. Very nice.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> i'm tellin you, the pic doesn't do it justice. when people say "the camera adds a couple of pounds" that's BS, cause it TAKES AWAY a couple of pounds from that rice krispy treat.


It's a double batch. Half fruity pebbles, Half rice krispy cereal. Enjoy Rob!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Top notch hit from a Top notch BOTL!! WTG Gerry:biggrin:*


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Well done Gerry!! Nice selection you put together!! That ESG and Gloria R are real eyecatchers!! :arghhhh:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Gerry always hits hard


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

doogie466 said:


> Gerry always hits hard


testifies to that


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Jerry's a mean mean bastid some times!!! Great hit, and I NEED to know where he got that rice crispy treat :dribble:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

knocked out teeth...that shoulda blown the house up...u must have great bunker protection!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

golly gee batman , nice hit !!!.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I was there to see this for my own eyes. That rice crispy/fruity pebbles treat was a big SOB. I thought id be able to get a little since it was so damn big but robs keepin it all for himself! Greedy bastage! LOL


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

definately tasty!!  enjoy....


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

holy cow nice package


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Jerry's a mean mean bastid some times!!! Great hit, and I NEED to know where he got that rice crispy treat :dribble:


I made it MYSELF. It's too hot to be sending my fudge so, That's what I came up with. One on its' way to you Joey.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome!

That rice crispy treat will help keep the nicotine hit from biting so hard...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

What a blast!!! nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome hit


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great hit Gerry. Very nice selection.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys know how to party... my wife now wants me to make her some rice krispie treats.. and she has offered baked goods for future bombs..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I made it MYSELF. It's too hot to be sending my fudge so, That's what I came up with. One on its' way to you Joey.


Fudge too------man I'm salivating.:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW...gerry what a hit...hope i never make you mad..lol and rob...hope you can recover,and share your treat with patrick..lol


----------

